# Öffnen einer jar-Datei



## julchen81 (25. Okt 2011)

Hallo!

wenn ich auf meine erstellte .jar-Datei doppelt klicke um sie zu öffnen, dann öffnet sich nicht mein Programm sondern Nokia Ovi Suite?!!!!

Wie kann ich stattdessen mein Java-Programm starten? Es sollte doch automatisch starten beim Doppelklick?!

JDK7 ist istalliert und funktioniert sonst auch. Ich benutze Windows Vista.

LG - Julia


----------



## faetzminator (25. Okt 2011)

Du musst einfach in der Systemsteuerung einstellen, dass damit [c]java -jar <datei>[/c] und nicht [c]nokiaOviWasAuchImmer <datei>[/c] damit gestartet wird.


----------



## julchen81 (25. Okt 2011)

ja, aber welches Programm soll ich dann zum Öffnen angeben? Ich brauche ja gar keines dazu! .-jar-Dateien sind doch genau wie .-exe-Dateien ausführbar und brauchen kein anderes Programm...

Julia


----------



## Andi_CH (25. Okt 2011)

Falsch - lies oben


----------



## timbeau (25. Okt 2011)

Doch, ein JRE bzw eine JVM. Daher "*java* -jar name.jar"


----------



## julchen81 (25. Okt 2011)

hilft mir bis jetzt nicht weiter...

ich klicke auf "Programm ändern" und kann dann nur eines der vorhandenen Programme angeben! Wo finde ich java -jar<Datei>   ???

hab bereits den Ordner JAVA/Jre7/...  durchsucht - was muss ich auswählen?

Julia


----------



## timbeau (25. Okt 2011)

Kein Windows hier aber wie siehts mit javaw.exe aus?

java -jar datei.jar kannst du nicht per Maus sondern in der Konsole angeben.


----------



## julchen81 (25. Okt 2011)

aber ich möchte doch auf die .jar-Datei doppelklicken können, und dann soll mein Programm gestartet werden. Genau wie bei .exe-Dateien. 

Das geht doch, oder??!

Julia


----------



## julchen81 (25. Okt 2011)

Verknüpfung mit javaw.exe funktioniert auch nicht... :-(


----------



## timbeau (25. Okt 2011)

Funktioniert die Jar-Datei denn in der Konsole?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Okt 2011)

.jar <> .exe
.jar ist letztendlich nichts anderes als ein zip-Archiv und ist somit nicht immer ausführbar.

Was heißt den: "funktioniert auch nicht"?


----------



## faetzminator (25. Okt 2011)

Ich bin so nett und ich @work Win XP verwenden (muss) - unter Vista wirds sicher ähnlich sein:
Systemsteuerung -> Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen -> "JAR" -> Button "Erweitert" -> Aktion "open" -> Bearbeiten...
Da trägst du irgendwas wie folgt ein:
[c]"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*[/c]
Natürlich muss der Pfad mit dem deiner Javainstallation übereinstimmen.


----------



## julchen81 (27. Okt 2011)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert die Jar-Datei denn in der Konsole?


Wie muss ich das in der Konsole eingeben? Doch nur dateiname.jar, oder? dunktioniert nämlich auch nicht... aber ich konnte mein Programm bereits auf anderen Rechnern mit Doppelklick auf die jar-Datei starten!

@Tomate_Salat: "Funktioniert auch nicht" heißt: es tut sich gar nix mehr, wenn ich auf die jar-Datei doppelt klicke.  

Julia


----------



## julchen81 (27. Okt 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Systemsteuerung -> Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen -> "JAR" -> Button "Erweitert" -> Aktion "open" -> Bearbeiten...
> Da trägst du irgendwas wie folgt ein:
> [c]"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*[/c]
> Natürlich muss der Pfad mit dem deiner Javainstallation übereinstimmen.



Ich hänge schon nach dem Punkt Ordneroptionen. Den finde ich ja noch, aber irgendwas Ähnliches wie Dateitypen gibt es nicht...

Das gibt's doch gar nicht mehr!!  

Würd mich sehr freuen, wenn mir noch jemand weiterhelfen könnte...
Julia


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Okt 2011)

Habe keine Vista hier, aber bei Win7 gibt es diesen Reiter nicht mehr. Der weg über die Systemsteuerung führt (bei Win7) zum gleichen Dialog wie der unter "öffnen mit... -> Standardprogramm auswählen". 

Über die Konsole startet man eine *.jar mit [c]java -jar [dateiname][/c].  Übergangsweise könntest du eine Batch-Datei dazulegen, welche so die jar startet. Wenn du keine (Windows)konsole anzeigen willst, dann nimmst du javaw -jar [dateiname].


----------



## julchen81 (27. Okt 2011)

??? Aber auch diesen Befehl muss ich in die Konsole eingeben??? Wie kann ich mir dann dadurch die Konsole sparen?
Es funktionieren übrigens beide Startmöglichkeiten über die Konsole, also:
jawa -jar name.jar     sowie     javaw -jar nama.jar


----------



## Gast2 (27. Okt 2011)

So wie faetzminator es beschrieben hat funktionierts unter winXP. Wenn du ne andere Windows Version hast funktionierts evtl. etwas anders.


----------



## julchen81 (27. Okt 2011)

Habe Vista und dort gibt es das gar nicht mehr ...

Julia


----------



## timbeau (27. Okt 2011)

Eine Batch ist eine Datei die man unter Windows per Doppelklick starten kann. Ich empfehle dir mal vorher kurz nachzudenken und bei Unklarheiten selbst zu googlen. (Thema: jar-Datei in der Konsole starten, Batch starten etc)


----------



## faetzminator (28. Okt 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Systemsteuerung -> Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen -> "JAR" -> Button "Erweitert" -> Aktion "open" -> Bearbeiten...
> Da trägst du irgendwas wie folgt ein:
> [c]"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*[/c]





julchen81 hat gesagt.:


> Habe Vista und dort gibt es das gar nicht mehr ...



Wo bleibt hier die Eigeninitiative? Ich werde es dir nun sicher *nicht* für Vista googlen! Aber ein paar Tipps (welche nicht nur in diesem Fall helfen):
1. Googlen. Verwende sinnvolle Suchbegriffe, hier z.B. "Windows Vista Ordneroptionen Dateitypen" oder so
2. In der Systemsteuerung nachgucken. Dort wirds irgendwo sein.
3. Im Explorer (ich meine nicht das ganze GUI sondern das Ordneranschauprogramm) in den Einstellungen suchen. Ordneroptionen werden wohl sicher vom Explorer her aufrufbar sein.


----------



## coder101101 (29. Okt 2011)

julchen81 hat gesagt.:


> ??? Aber auch diesen Befehl muss ich in die Konsole eingeben??? Wie kann ich mir dann dadurch die Konsole sparen?
> Es funktionieren übrigens beide Startmöglichkeiten über die Konsole, also:
> jawa -jar name.jar     sowie     javaw -jar nama.jar



Ganz einfach: java.exe -jar Deine wo auch immer jar.


----------



## Kevin94 (29. Okt 2011)

Das einzig gute an der Systemsteuerung von Vista/7 ist imho die Suchfunktion (rechts oben)

Wenn du "Dateityp" eingibst, kommt auch der Link fpr den Dialog mit den Standartprogrammen.


----------



## irgendjemand (29. Okt 2011)

Also ich verstehe eure ganz Rumraterei über "was geht" und "was geht nicht" sehr ammüsant.

Um mal etwas Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen : wie wärs denn wenn du Java einfach mal komplett deinstallierst ... und danach einfach die aktuelle Version wieder installierst ?
Java richtet dabei automatisch alle File-Type-Verknüpfung wieder so ein wie es sich gehört.

Was passiert ist : du hast ERST Java installiert ... und DANN eine Software welche ebenfalls die Extension JAR verwendet. Um das ganze also wieder gradzubiegen musst du nichts weiter tun als Java neu zu installieren ...

*Warum hat das eigentlich noch keiner genannt ? Ist das zu einfach oder gehts zu schnell ? Ich denke für jemanden der sonst scheinbar eher wenig mit Java zu tun ist ein re-Setup das einfachste und schnellste anstatt in Sytem-Einstellungen rumzuspielen.*

Noch als Anmerkung zu Ordneroption > Dateitypzuordnung : dieser Reiter wurde ab Vista entfernt. Die manuelle Zuordnung über "Programmstandards" ist leider etwas miserabel. Was allerdings wunderbar funktioniert sind die Befehle ASSOC und FTYPE. Es gibt auch GUI-Tools dafür.


----------

